# Daylight bulbs.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Guys,

Jessops sell daylight bulbs for about 4 quid that may help in our quest for more realistic colour balance. I'm going to buy one, as my rescent photographs have show inconsistent results with the low consumption types. Due to warm up time, no doubt.

I'll give it a go


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Stan

I'd say those long life fluoros take 30mins to get to their max whiteness.

At Â£4 those daylights are worth a look: bayonet or screw fit?

Let us know what you think of it

Simon


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan,

Let me know the deatils on the packaging when you get one.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I havenâ€™t had chance to buy the daylight bulb yet, but Iâ€™ve played about with my long life bulb and a household tungsten 60w.

I took pictures with both and the used Paint Shop pro 7â€™s auto colour correction to remove the cast.

I donâ€™t think thereâ€™s much mileage in getting a daylight bulb if PSP can do the job.

First pic is with the long life.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is with tungsten. I reckon PSP does a slighlty better job on this one. What do you think, guys?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Uncorrected long life.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Uncorrected tungsten.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Both were corrected to 6500k (daylight). I reckon PSP does a reasonable job, and as Iâ€™ve already got it, itâ€™s costing nothing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The first two look great.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy.

That's down to Paint Shop pro, not me. It is quite clever at auto correct, but not perfect, but nothing is 

A very good programme, worth the money IMHO.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree stan it is very good.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Bloody hell Stan those doctored ones are catalogue standard.

In PSP how does the colour correction work? In the software that came with my Samsung colour correction just gives you 3 slides like on a graphic equaliser on which you incr/decr colour as desired.

In PSP is it a one button operation? The amount of change brought about in those pics is amazing!!

Really excellent pics Stan, if I could consistently do them like that I'd be laffin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Si,

Paint Shop pro from version 7 has an auto colour correct â€œbuttonâ€ that works well most of the time. Version 8 has a one touch photo enhance as well but I think itâ€™s less accurate than doing it manually.

I would recommend PSP to anyone, good programme.

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

Just colour balance in photoshop.


----------

